# HSG IN LLANDOUGH



## Bloobird81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I have just logged on her for the first time in months just to let anyone know who might be worried about having the HSG test.i am probably the biggest whimp you will meet on here, i cried all morning about having the test done and was nearly sick i took so many pain killers to numb the pain! 
i was in and out of the hospital within 30 mins, the procedure took about 2minutes nd the ladies were lovely, it only hurt for the last 5 seconds and just felt like a very very bad period pain. i might be a lucky one but fingers crossed you'll all be fine. they also did find out that my left tube was blocked  so thats me and my partner (husband in 2 months!! ) with problems! Need to do a bit of googling now on blocked tubes! 
have an appointment at IVF Wales 13th july to discus next step. Everything just takes so long


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

bloobird

sorry to hear you have a blocked tube but the good news is one is open.

i had a hsg years and years ago and also was fine with it,

good luck with your appointment and let us know how it all goes


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry you have found out your tube is blocked ..wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hello and welcome

good luck with your app. sorry to hear about your tube. hope clinic are able to help.


----------

